

Ask HN: Would people enjoy if there's a one stop app/site for ebooks? - luigivibal

If there will be a site or application that would serve as a one big library of ebooks would it be better?
======
DanBC
I would use a site if it was clean and simple, and allowed me to search for
books, and was better than searching Amazon, and it returned a list of places
where I could buy that book, and a list of formats.

I don't turn ads off, but I would much prefer ads that are not Flash.

I wouldn't mind if the site used affiliate links.

I really would not like "social network" integration.

If it was really good (very clean and simple and effective search and clean
lists) I'd be prepared to pay a small fee to subscribe, but it would have to
be a small fee.

Amazon is _very_ good at shipping product, but the website is horrid.

